# wwlib.dll Crash in Word 2k7



## Cleffer (Dec 7, 2004)

Win7 x64 running Office 2k7. 

Faulting application name: WINWORD.EXE, version: 12.0.6661.5000, time stamp: 0x4f7cd9da
Faulting module name: wwlib.dll, version: 12.0.6661.5000, time stamp: 0x4f7cdad7
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x009d2aba
Faulting process id: 0xdb8
Faulting application start time: 0x01cd3ac5efcc4e08
Faulting application path: C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office12\WINWORD.EXE
Faulting module path: C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office12\wwlib.dll
Report Id: 52ef987f-a6b9-11e1-89c0-c89cdca59c44

This is what I've done so far:
(Current file version 12.0.6661.5000)
- All Office Updates installed and rebooted. 
- Replaced wwlib.dll with two older versions of the file. 
The second oldest version of the file (12.0.6612.1000) has no effect on the error. 
The oldest version of the file (12.0.4518.1014) replaces error with mso.dll module failure seen here:

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
Application Name:	WINWORD.EXE
Application Version:	12.0.6661.5000
Application Timestamp:	4f7cd9da
Fault Module Name:	mso.dll
Fault Module Version:	12.0.6607.1000
Fault Module Timestamp:	4e39a449
Exception Code:	c0000005
Exception Offset:	00055c5b
OS Version:	6.1.7601.2.1.0.768.3
Locale ID:	1033

Additional information about the problem:
LCID:	1033
Brand:	Office12Crash
skulcid:	1033

- I've also renamed wwlib.dll and performed a repair on Office to the same result. 

Any ideas?


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

See:
MS10-036: Description of the security update for Word 2007: June 8, 2010
http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/confirmation.aspx?id=18753


----------



## Cleffer (Dec 7, 2004)

Thank you for your reply. Will install all recommended patches and get back to you. Stand by.


----------



## Cleffer (Dec 7, 2004)

My apologies for not including this information before, but it appears I'm running Office 2k7 SP3 (12.0.6612.1000). None of those updates apply to SP3. I'm unable to find related updates to SP3. Any ideas?

Thank you for your time.


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Did you try installing the patch? I know the article specifies SP1 & SP2 as pre-requisites, but that is not to say it _won't _work with SP3.


----------

